# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install > سوال: چگونه می توان در اینستال شیلد بالاترین فشردگی را داشت؟

## mohammad0211

سلام دوستان

قصد دارم فایلی رو فشرده کنم؛ اما گزینه ای مانند آنچه در برنامه هایی نظیر winRar که مختص انتخاب میزان فشردگی هست رو نمی بینم. آیا راهی هست که این فایل ها رو در اینستال شیلد به نهایت فشردگی برسونم؟!

----------

